# wyr



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Would you rather game 
Would you rather have a potty trained goat 
Or
A horse that is trained in every discipline


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Potty trained goat, 'cause with our dairies it seems whenever you aren't looking they go pee right on your feet!
Would you rather have a goat with three legs
or
A cat with three legs


----------



## enchantedgoats

a cat with 3 legs because agoat is too big to ask it to live on 3 legs
would you rather have a new registered goat or your house cleaned every week for a year


----------



## MoKa-Farms

My house cleaned every day for a year- I just got finished cleaning it 2 minutes ago and there is dog hair all over it!
Would you rather have a cow that gives 80 pounds of milk a day (two milkings)
or
4 goats that produce the same amount (in two milkings)


----------



## bbellhbl

House cleaned! So I can spend more time with the goats! 

Would you rather have someone cook family meals or take care of the chickens?


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Hmmm.... that's a tough one. I suppose... cook.

Would you rather have a cow that gives 80 pounds of milk a day (two milkings)
or
4 goats that produce the same amount (in two milkings)


----------



## Used2bmimi

Goats for sure! Less feed, less poop and more personality! 

Would you rather own five acres of crappy land or lease 20 acres of the best?


----------



## usamagoat

five acres!!!! as you own it then you can make it better

would you rather live with an ogre or a skunk?


----------



## enchantedgoats

there's a difference?
would you rather have a national champion doe or buck?


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Buck, because their kids are worth more and I like buck beards and hairstyles.
Would you rather use e-mail
or
Send letters


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Use email because you can get replies right away! Or letters... It's more personal! Idk...
Would you rather have 
One disgusting, filthy, mean, ugly, crossbred, crossbred, and crossbred again doe that gives TONS of milk
-OR-
Three beautiful coated, friendly dry does


----------



## Goatzrule

Three beatiful does because I would be proud to bring them to shows.
Two pulling horses
or 
Two pulling oxen.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Two horses because I think they're graceful and lovely.
Would you rather have an amazing, lovely apple tree that doesn't produce
or
A scraggly one that produces tons of fruit


----------



## milkmaid

Scraggly one that produces tons. 

WYR get a free sightseeing trip around the world, or a free 1-year pass to the movie theater?


----------



## NubianFan

sightseeing trip around the world
would you rather have the ability to read minds or the ability to tell the future?


----------



## Goatzrule

Ability to read minds because there would be no point in living if you knew what was going to happen. 
Wyr 
Be rich for 1 mounth or be happy for 1 year


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Be happy for a year

Wyr 
Have 30 MEAN goats
Or
Have 1 nice, sweet goat???


----------



## LamanchaAcres

20 mean..... I could sell them and get 20 nice 


Wyr own 400 goats and hand milk everyone or lease 800 goats and milk with a milking machine.


----------



## Goatzrule

lease 800 goats because I would feel bad because all the goat I would not be able to love each and every.
wyr
have goat ears
or
a goat tail


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Goat ears because they can hear pretty well and my hearing is all jacked-up lol
Would you rather have an infertile un-registrable amazing looking doe
or
A registered doe that produces lots of high quality kids (mostly does) and high amounts of milk but is rather unpleasant looking.
(Both have fun, outgoing personalities)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

MoKa-Farms said:


> Goat ears because they can hear pretty well and my hearing is all jacked-up lol
> Would you rather have an infertile un-registrable amazing looking doe
> or
> A registered doe that produces lots of high quality kids (mostly does) and high amounts of milk but is rather unpleasant looking.
> (Both have fun, outgoing personalities)


The second one
Wyr
Have 1 arm or six legs


----------



## LamanchaAcres

littlegoatgirl said:


> The second one
> Wyr
> Have 1 arm or six legs


1 arm, 6 legs is just weird lol

Wyr have a saint bernard that constantly licks you or a great dane that constantly yaps. ( not barks yaps )


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Saint Bernard, because its sweet that it licks me, and yapping is SOOOO ANNOYING

Wyr 
Have One friendly, sweet dog with mangy hair, fleas, and 6 or 7 diseases
Or
Have 3 EVIL, biting, dogs, that have clean coats and are beautiful


----------



## Goatzrule

3 evil dogs then sell them to get 3 sweet clean dogs. 
wyr
date someone that hates animals
or
Date someone that loves animals but never takes a shower.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Someone who loves animals because I would just make then shower... Or spray febreeze all over them 

Wyr 
Would you rather eat:
A seeing eye dog (service dog)
Or
A talking chimpanzee


----------



## LamanchaAcres

littlegoatgirl said:


> Someone who loves animals because I would just make then shower... Or spray febreeze all over them
> 
> Wyr
> Would you rather eat:
> A seeing eye dog (service dog)
> Or
> A talking chimpanzee


I would rather eat a chimp. Eating a service dog would be just sad.

Wyr

Own a goat with mental problems or own a goat that always looks bald ( like those kinds of dogs with te hair on their head and legs or somthin like that ) and has a freekishly small tail and tounge.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

LamanchaAcres said:


> I would rather eat a chimp. Eating a service dog would be just sad.
> 
> Wyr
> 
> Own a goat with mental problems or own a goat that always looks bald ( like those kinds of dogs with te hair on their head and legs or somthin like that ) and has a freekishly small tail and tounge.


A goat with mental probs

Wyr
Have sixteen toes on each foot, or sixteen fingers on each hand


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Foot, because I already drop enough stuff, and my pinky toes need a break!
Wyr
Have mice in your house
Or
Mice in your barn


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Mice in my barn because my cats would catch them there

Wyr 
Have a time machine, or have the power to become invisibld


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Become invisible because I could mess with people but I would be afraid of messing something up with the time machine 

Wyr 
Have to take a goat to the vet without a cage in a Ferrari 
Or 
Have to do your own minor surgery


----------



## littlegoatgirl

In a Ferrari

Wyr
Have to eat sugarless pie 
Or sugarless cookies
(No sugar substitutes either!)


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Sugarless pie because just fruit is sweet enough for me!
Wyr
Have a vegetarian diet (no meat of an animal)
or
A vegan diet? (No animal products not even goat cheese!)


----------



## Goatzrule

A vegetarian
WYR
Have an Alpine that can't produce milk
or
A nig that produces a lot.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A nig that produces lots, because I love nig's anyway!!!!
Wyr 
Have the stomach flu, or
Have the flu, but be so dehydrated you're in the hospital getting IV's on your birthday! (Happened to me last year )


----------



## NubianFan

Take the goat without the cage in the Ferrari

WYR Eat uncooked roadkill or Eat a poisonous mushroom?

(my daughter answered this one I just typed it for her)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> Take the goat without the cage in the Ferrari
> 
> WYR Eat uncooked roadkill or Eat a poisonous mushroom?
> 
> (my daughter answered this one I just typed it for her)


Leslie, you skipped like 5!  eat uncooked road kill
Wyr
Have the stomach flu, or
Have the flu, but be so dehydrated you're in the hospital getting IV's on your birthday! (Happened to me last year


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> Leslie, you skipped like 5!  eat uncooked road kill
> Wyr
> Have the stomach flu, or
> Have the flu, but be so dehydrated you're in the hospital getting IV's on your birthday! (Happened to me last year


 That's weird I guess it either took us that long to type/think of it, or I am blind! LOL

I had rather have the stomach flu but neither is a good option.

Would you rather realize halfway through the day at work or school that you had your shirt on backward or realize half way through the day you had a booger showing in your nostril?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Um... Shirt on backwards, it's not as gross! 

Wyr have a faithful, friendly dog that is going to die in a week
Or
A mean biting evil dog that is going to live until 29


----------



## Goatzrule

Faithful dog becauce I know I can give it a good life.
wyr
Have a goat that screams at the top of it's lungs
or
A horse that knoks down stalls.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A screaming goat, because I can make noise to shut him out of my house...

Wyr have a Lamborghini or a Porsche


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Lamborghini 
Wyr 
Have a dwarf chicken that lived in your house 
Or
A great dane that lives in the house that is impossible to housebreak


----------



## littlegoatgirl

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> Lamborghini
> Wyr
> Have a dwarf chicken that lived in your house
> Or
> A great dane that lives in the house that is impossible to housebreak


Chicken!!!! I already had turkeys living in my basement as chicks one year!  
Wyr eat nettle or ragweed?


----------



## Goatzrule

Nettle
wyr give a cat bath before school or give up goats for one year?


----------



## goatygirl

Give my cat a bath
WYR 
Sell your goats and start over 
or
have all your goats abort.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Have them all abort (I don't really breed mine so...) 

Wyr 

Work doing something you love for the rest of your life but minimum wage 
Or
Do something you can't stand and absolutely HATE but get paid really well


----------



## Goatzrule

Work doing something i love. 
Wyr
Go door to door signing Christmas mas carols in the summer. 
Or
Ride your spookish horse on Halloween


----------



## goatygirl

Going door to door singing Christmas carols in the summer

Wyr
Sleep through christmas day without anyone waking you up 
Or
Drinking five cartens of egg nogg with out stopping


----------



## milkmaid

UGHHHH!!!! Do I really have to make that choice???

Sleep through Christmas Day. Because we are celebrating Christmas on Christmas Eve this year - TODAY! Merry Christmas Eve everyone!
(My paramedic brother has to work tomorrow. Hey, somebody has to, right?)

WYR get a cow or 3 sheep for Christmas?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A cow!

Wyr eat a seeing eye dog or a talking gorilla?


----------



## goatygirl

A talking gorilla

Wyr
Own a goat that requires frequent expencive vet visits
Or a beautiful breeding doe that does not have an udder


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The doe with no udder

Wyr have no sense of feeling (like you can't feel something poking you, heat, etc), or no sense of smell?


----------



## NubianFan

no sense of smell I barely have one now.

Would you rather have a friend that never lies to you... ever... (like think every negative thought they ever have about you comes running out their mouth) Or a friend who always lies to you?


----------



## usamagoat

A friend that never lies to me

WYR drink goats milk or cows milk!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cows milk 

Wyr have no thumbs, or no sight?


----------



## Cactus_Acres

No thumbs.

WYR

Have a bigger barn, or more pasture space?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The barn! I don't even have one, and I've got 45 acres.

Wyr have no power and technology, or have no animals?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

No power!

Wyr have your prize doe who you thought was pregnant not be pregnant-and you find out 5 months later when there are no babies
Or have 17 does go into labor at once?


----------



## usamagoat

17 Does go into labor at once!:greengrin:

WYR sleep early or wake up early!!!:dance:


----------



## goatygirl

Sleep early 
Wyr have a recorded grade that wins every show
Or
A pure breed nigerian that all the judges hate


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

An RG that wins.. I want an RG any way!! LOL! 

WYR a Nubian that yells it's head off all the time, but shows well, milks well, and always has beautiful daughters..
Or, a Nigerian that you love everything about, but won't get bred?


----------



## milkmaid

The Nubian!
WYR have a debilitating disease and keep your animals, or be healthy and have to give them up?


----------



## Goatzrule

Disease
Wyr
Walk a tight rope over a wild bull pen
Or
Castrate a 2 year old horse


----------



## milkmaid

Castrate a 2 year old horse. Even though I know next to nothing about horses. I would have it sedated first!
WYR spend the whole day on TGS or spend the whole day with your goats?


----------



## Emzi00

Tough choice.... whole day with my goats.
Wyr
Have a doe that always placed well in shows, but had a crappy personality
Or
Have a doe that didn't ever place, but had the sweetest personality ever


----------



## milkmaid

The one with the sweet personality ('cuz I never show lol).
WYR be friends with a unicorn or with Santa's reindeer?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nubian

Wyr have 20 ugly, dirty, gross, mean lamanchas that place very well at shows or
Have 1 beautiful, clean, sweet Nubian that does GREAT at shows?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The Nubian 

Wyr
Eat a slug, or a snail?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Slug

Get 1 cow for Christmas and nothing else, or get oodles of non-living expensive gifts?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cows eat too much for me to get any more, so the non living gifts 

Wyr
Never be able to wear socks again, or be bald?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Be bald

Wyr
Have to walk for 24 hours non stop once a week
Or
Only be allowed to walk 10 minutes per day


----------



## usamagoat

10 minutes per day!:rainbow:

WYR shower in the hottest bath(as in like boiling water) or in the coldest bath(as in like how freezing Antarctica is) hehehe:shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, either temp would kill you... but probably would rather take a colder shower.

Wyr
Never take a bath/shower again, or never brush your teeth again?


----------



## usamagoat

Never brush my teeth again

WYR eat rotten food for 1 year or stay in jail for 1 year!:rainbow:


----------



## milkmaid

The latter. I think I could make that work...I think. 
ETA I was answering the wrong one.  
I'd rather eat rotten food for one year. As long as it wasn't too rotten. I have a tough stomach.


WYR be friends with a unicorn or Santa's reindeer?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Unicorn 
Wyr
Have where everyone hates you but you get whatever you want 
Or
Have everyone love you but you are very poor


----------



## milkmaid

DEFINITELY have everyone love me!
WYR be an author or an artist?


----------



## Emzi00

Author, you still get to be an artist, just with words 
Wyr have a border collie or an Australian cattle dog


----------



## Goatzrule

Cattle dog.
Wyr have a APH or AQH


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

APH (assuming that you are talking about paint vs quarter horse) 
Wyr 
Have horses only
Or
All types of livestock (horses don't count)


----------



## usamagoat

All types of livestock

WYR drink something very cold on a cold day:snow: or something very hot on a hot day!:sun:


----------



## Darlaj

Something very hot
WYR
Sleep next to a horribly loud snoring man or sleep next to a sweet old lab


----------



## usamagoat

Sweet old lab

WYR stop brushing your hair all life or jump in a stinky goeey river every day!!!:type:


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Brushing hair (I would just keep short hair) 

Wyr
Have pet rats and wild mice in your house
Or
Pet mice but wild rats


----------



## milkmaid

Pet rats and wild mice!
WYR be Mary Poppins or Galadriel? (if you're a girl) or (if you're a guy) WYR be Bert or Aragorn?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Mary poppins 
Wyr 
Eat yellow snow
Or 
Step in a big pile of dog poop without shoes


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The dog poop- at our fair there's always a giant game of capture the flag at 11 PM the last night and a bunch of the animal exhibitors play. We play in the horse show arena-the catch? You have to play barefoot as there's horse poop EVERYWHERE 

Wyr
Eat nothing for a week or drink nothing for a week


----------



## Emzi00

Well.... I kinda want to live... So not eat for a week.
Wyr drink something hot when it's cold outside, or something cold when it's hot outside?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Cold when It's hot
Wyr
Be around ONLY people 
Or 
ONLY animals for one year


----------



## Emzi00

Only animals. Definitely only animals. I can barely handle people as it is.
Wyr have a duck or a turkey?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

I agree
Ducks because they are cuter lol
Wyr 
Not celebrate any holidays 
Or
Celebrate a different holiday every day


----------



## dallaskdixie

Celebrate a different holiday. 
Wyr
A dog that won't play with you
Or
A goat that won't quit jumping on you


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The dog, I don't play with mine anyway, they have each other. 

Wyr
Have a constantly itchy nose, or a constantly itchy scalp?


----------



## Emzi00

What kind of options are those Lacie?! :lol: Nose..
Wyr have negative temps for one month of the year or just below freezing temps for half the year.


----------



## milkmaid

Negative for one month!
WYR go to Switzerland or Hawaii?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Probably Hawaii again, hang out at my property, etc 

Would you rather go to Australia, or Germany?


----------



## Emzi00

You have a property in Hawaii?! :lol:
Germany
Would you rather go to Ireland or Canada?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes I do :lol: 
Ireland, I have relatives there :lol: Plus, bagged milk isn't what I'd prefer...

Wyr
Live on a ship, or live in a tree house?


----------



## milkmaid

TREE HOUSE! I've wanted to live in a tree house for a long time!!!
WYR watch Andy Griffith or I Love Lucy?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have no idea what either of those are! :lol: try again?


----------



## Emzi00

I love lucy(yes, I've actually seen it)
Wyr live in California or Hawaii


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

California, I don't like lizards all through the house, and wet clothes all the time.

Wyr
Sail around the world, or walk?


----------



## Emzi00

Walk, I hate being on boats
Wyr ride a bike across the country or ride a horse across the country?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A horse

Wyr
Live in Africa, or live in Russia


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Seriously Lacie! I've heard of them, I've seen them, and I like them! That's just sad... 

Africa with the giraffes 

Wyr live in Japan with your American family or live in America with your Japanese family (no idea where this came from...)


----------



## dallaskdixie

America with Japanese family
Wyr 
Go to the moon or the top of mt Everest?


----------



## kenzie

Moon

wyr
Have an accent that is easy to understand and everyone likes or have no accent at all.


----------



## dallaskdixie

Accent cause according to some I already have one
Wyr
Live in Ohio or myrtle beach in sc


----------



## kenzie

Ohio
Wyr
Have powerade or gatorade (and what kind)!


----------



## dallaskdixie

Orange Gatorade 
Wyr
Live in the mountains or plains?


----------



## kenzie

Plains

Wry

Be popular or be shy and have few friends?


----------



## dallaskdixie

Shy 
Wyr
Live in a world of dinosaurs or a world of dragons?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Dinosaurs 
Wyr 
Have to get a completely new herd 
Or
Only be allowed to have the current herd and can't add any until they are all gone?


----------



## dallaskdixie

Keep the herd. I'm very attached to my goats.
Wyr
Have Pygmy goats or boer goats?


----------



## kenzie

Boer goats 
Wyr
Live in the woods alone or live in the woods with other people


----------



## dallaskdixie

Alone 
Wyr 
Be famous or be isolated with few others


----------



## kenzie

Isolated i aint good with people

Wyr

Be very tall or very short


----------



## dallaskdixie

Tall cause I already am
Wyr
Be wrong and everyone agree with you or be right with everyone against you and no one knows your right?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Be right 
Wyr
Have flooding 
Or
A lot of snow


----------



## dallaskdixie

A lot of snow. We hardly ever get snow here.
Wyr
Give up something you love to get something you want or keep the thing you love and have no hope of getting what you want?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Keep what I love.

Wyr
Go to Hawaii, or the Bahamas?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hawaii

Wyr be freezing all the time or super hot all the time


----------



## Emzi00

Super hot.... 
Wyr travel around the world or just around the country?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Certain parts of the world, but not the whole thing 

Wyr
Be a cat or a rabbit?


----------



## Emzi00

A cat, then I could scratch people :lol:
Wyr eat pie or cake?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cake

Wyr be a vegan or a "meatatarian" (only eat meat)


----------



## Emzi00

Meatatarian... preferably twitching meat...
Wyr live in South America or Australia


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Australia 
Wyr 
Have 100 ticks or 100 leeches on you ¿


----------



## milkmaid

100 leeches. I don't think they can give you diseases.
WYR do chores in a rainstorm or live in the city?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Chores! 
Be a good singer or dancer


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Dancer, I'm a decent singer already 

Wyr be in HS or College


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm

Dancer 

Would you rather own 3 beautiful and sweet nigerians that don't make much milk or 4 bratty nubians that make a TON of milk?


----------



## milkmaid

The bratty Nubians, lol. Yes, I like milk that much. 
WYR spend a cozy evening with your family playing board games, or listening to someone read aloud?


----------



## dallaskdixie

Bahamas 
Wyr
Take a boat around the world or a submarine?


----------



## dallaskdixie

Sorry board games iPad wasn't updating


----------



## goatygirl

Boat
wyr
eat only goat cheese for the rest of your life
or
only own bucks that are always in rut for the wrest of your life


----------



## Emzi00

Bucks, I like their perfume 
Wyr have chocolate or vanilla cake?


----------



## goatygirl

Vanilla cake
wyr
have cow milk or goat milk?


----------



## milkmaid

Do I even need to answer that question? Goat milk, lol.
WYR get up early or stay up late?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Stay up late 
Eat lamb or goat


----------



## Goatzrule

lamb
wyr sing on a stage with people watching you or do a play


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Do a play.I can't sing!
WYR spend the whole day trimming goats hooves , or giving them shots?


----------



## Emzi00

Do a play.. I can't sing...
Wyr go trail riding or go packing?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Shots 
Trail riding 

Wyr 
Be a vegan or eat only meat


----------



## goatygirl

Eat only meat
wyr
have doe's that smell and act like buck's 
or
have a buck that produces milk (There is a sickness that makes bucks start lactating) I know a girl who's buck did


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Buck that produces milk
Wyr
Have 5000 cows but someone else pays for everything and you get the profit (dairy or beef) or have 50 nice goats that you have to pay for everything but you also get profit


----------



## goatygirl

500 cows
Wyr 
sit in a class room learning about goats even though the teachers thinks that they are sheep etc..
or 
never have owned a goat in the first place


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Class
Wyr
Live one 1000 year life or ten 100 year lives?


----------



## goatygirl

1000 years
Wyr
Own 5 really dumb goats that don't remember anything you try to teach them
Or own 5 too smart goats that remember ever thing you do and seems like they will not forget anything


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Smart 

Wyr
Have to swim with great white sharks 
Or
Be in a small pen with starving tigers


----------



## goatygirl

That is too hard. swimming with sharks
WYR 
go to a concert a have someone else deal with the kidding 
or
deal with the kidding and miss the concert that you were dying to see


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Miss the concert, I wouldn't be able to have fun at the concert while worrying about my girl!

Wyr never have "day" (doesn't ever get light, always dark outside) again or never have "night" again (doesn't get dark ever)


----------



## goatygirl

Never have night
Wyr 
Have a goat that is physco
Or
Have a goat that is boaring


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Psycho

Wyr
Have a doe that always have triplet bucks,
Or a doe that always has a single doeling?


----------



## Emzi00

Triplet bucks
Wyr sleep in jeans or pajamas?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think we both know the answer :shades:

Wyr
Have something always in your eye,
Or have the sensation that something is crawling on you all the time?


----------



## goatygirl

Crawling
wyr
miss all of your goats while there growing up and only see them after they are in milk 
or
watch your goats grow up then never seeing them again


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Only see them after in milk
Wyr 
Have your herd infested with worms that are dewormer resistant 
Or
A few goats with CL


----------



## goatygirl

Herd infested with worms
wyr
Eat a bee
or
all your goats abort


----------



## milkmaid

Eat a bee, but first I'd remove the stinger!
WYR eat NO junk food at all and live a long, healthy life or eat lots of junk food and live a short, unhealthy life? LOL.


----------



## crownofjules

milkmaid said:


> Eat a bee, but first I'd remove the stinger!
> WYR eat NO junk food at all and live a long, healthy life or eat lots of junk food and live a short, unhealthy life? LOL.


LOL - am a newbie to the game and this is my first question? LOL~~

Since it is my goal already - I'd rather live with no junk food for a long time!

WYR:

Have one pair of shoes for every life event

OR

Have tons of shoes but each can only be worn for specific events/activities?


----------



## milkmaid

One pair of shoes for everything, as long as they're comfy!
WYR sing or listen to music?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Listen 
Wyr 
Eat only ramen noodles the rest of your life 
Or
Eat ONLY meat


----------



## goatygirl

only meat
wyr 
work at a fabulous close store but not have the money to buy anything there
or
make goat collars for a job


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Make goat collars I could keep the ones I "accidentally" messed up


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Wyr 
Have eternal winter
Or 
Eternal summer


----------



## dallaskdixie

Summer
Wyr
Stand on the north 
Or 
South Pole 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

North Pole
Would you rather:
Shovel snow once a week
OR
Mow the grass once a week


----------



## dallaskdixie

Mow grass wyr
Ride a moose 
Or 
A ox


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

A ox
Wyr
Eat fried turtle
Or 
Fried Graf


----------



## dallaskdixie

Turtle 
Wyr
Fall off a cliff 
Or 
Out of an airplane without a parachute 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Clift.. It would be faster
Wry
Eat soap
Or
Eat shampoo


----------



## dallaskdixie

Shampoo soap is so bitter
Wyr
Back flop
Or 
Belly flop into a pool off a diving board


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Belly flop
Wyr
Live in a housing development 
Or
The city


----------



## dallaskdixie

Housing development but I'd rather live in the country
Wyr
Lose your phone 
Or
Your car



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

my car (if i don't have one I have nothing to lose)
wyr 
have only does this year
or
be able to swim with dolphins


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Only does!!

Wyr have your doe not give birth or be pregnant when all this time you thought she was, and get to buy any 2 goats of choice,
Or
Have you doe kid and kid 2 healthy kids, a doeling and a buckling


----------



## goatygirl

Not be bred
Wyr
Own beef cows
Or
Own dairy cows


----------



## dallaskdixie

Dairy cows 
Wyr
Hay no more hay 
Or 
No more feed left


----------



## goatygirl

No more feed
wyr
Your farm be a mass production farm with LOTS of the same animal(Such as cows)
or
a small farm just enough to fit your family


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Small farm

Wyr
Have bottle kids or doe raised kids?


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## goatygirl

doe raised

wyr
eat goat meat
or
Get to attached to your meat goats


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Eat goat 
Wyr
Not wash your hair for a year 
Or 
Shave your head

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Not wash my hair. My mum says I don't wash my hair half that often! :laugh:
WYR
Send only letters for the rest of your life
or
Send only e-mails


----------



## Chadwick

Letters they are more personal

Wry
Give up all modern convienances
Or
Live in the city appartment


----------



## Goatzrule

Give up all modern conveniences because I can live with out them.
WYR
Have an embarrassing video of you on youtube
or
live in a 3rd world country for 2 years


----------



## Chadwick

You tube video most of my friends are Amish they would never see it!

Wyr
Fix a bad fence
Or 
Clean up a septic spill


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Fix a bad fence

Wyr
Be rich and ugly 
Or 
Poor and beautiful (handsome)


----------



## kenzie

Poor and pretty
Wyr
Have a hotdog
Or
Have a hamburger


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hamburger

Wyr
Have a bug bite that never stops itching
or
An eye that never stops twitching?


----------



## kenzie

A bite because u could apply ointment

Wyr
Have an awesome bedroom
Or
Have an awesome goat barn


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

An awesome goat barn, because I don't have one! 

Wyr:
Only eat desserts for the rest of your life

OR:
Go the rest of your life without eating any desserts?


----------



## Emzi00

Rest of my life without desserts
Wyr have a herd full of does that milked extremely well, placed well in shows, etc, but are huge brats, or have a herd of does that can't milk worth crap, a rock would do better than them in a show, etc, but are always sweet, compliant, and a joy to be around.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Milk 

Wyr
Have a doe that never throws a nice doeling
or
Have a buck that never throws a nice buckling?


----------



## Emzi00

Buck 

Wyr make cheese or soap?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cheese! 

wyr
have no fingernails
or
no eyebrows?


----------



## Emzi00

No fingernails... :lol: My eyebrows may not be wicked like yours, but I like them...

Wyr have cows or pigs?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cows... Still working on my parents for one :lol:

Wyr
Eat an onion whole 
Or
Drink a liter of lemon juice in one sitting


----------



## kenzie

The onion
Wyr
Have no way to shower
Or
Have no way to brush your teeth


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

no way to brush teeth

WYR
have to eat a live spider
or
have to get a shot under your arm (like goats)


----------



## Goatzrule

get a shot under my arm (I can't stand spiders) 
WYR
have your state disappear
or
sleep with a couple spiders


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Spiders, they don't bother me one bit 

WYR
Have a constant twitch
or 
Have a constant itch


----------



## Goatzrule

itch
wyr
go through the scariest haunted house in the country 
or 
live with a scary clown


----------



## milkmaid

Haunted house - at least it would be just a one-time experience!

WYR have a perfectly obedient dog with no intuition, or a dog that disobeys occasionally, but has intuition?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

A dog with intuition, which tells her when it's wiser to disobey!
WYR have superb water that you have to lug in buckets, or silty stuff that leaves sediment in the waterers, on tap, year-round?


----------



## 1uncoolmom

Water I have to lug (love pure water!

Wyr

Have a job you hate that pays well or a job you love that doesn't?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

A job I love that doesn't.
Wyr have a gorgeous Permanent Chamion doe that produces tons of milk or a buck that is ugly and nasty and disgusting all year round but throws gorgeous kids?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That isn't a hard choice at all :lol: The doe!

WYR
Have every goat you own be an obnoxious bottle baby
or
Have every goat you own be wild and extremely difficult to catch


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That isn't a hard choice at all :lol: The doe!
> 
> WYR
> Have every goat you own be an obnoxious bottle baby
> or
> Have every goat you own be wild and extremely difficult to catch


I would rather have a buck that threw amazing kids even if he was nasty and gross.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Have every goat I own be an obnoxious bottle baby

WYR 
have a goat with posty legs 
or
a goat with sickle legs :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

posty legs
wyr
a goat that is addicted to soda 
or 
a goat thats addicted to chips


----------



## Sylvie

Chips

Say you were lost on a snowy mountain at dusk. Would you rather have a match, or have a cellphone and be able to send a one word text?


----------



## ndwarf

A match
WYR have CAE strike your herd or CL?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

Oo, nasty decision...I'll say CL, as you can isolate, keep things sanitary, and maybe the goat won't have another eruption, and can live a happy, normal life...not become crippled with arthritis...may the fates never put me to the test on this in real life!

Would you rather spend days backfilling a trench in the middle of your driveway, in the rain, with a shovel, before the frost comes and makes the work impossible until spring--or hope that your friend can fix his temperamental bobcat before the frost, and do nothing?


----------



## margaret

ndwarf said:


> a match
> wyr have cae strike your herd or cl?


 cae!


----------



## margaret

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> Oo, nasty decision...I'll say CL, as you can isolate, keep things sanitary, and maybe the goat won't have another eruption, and can live a happy, normal life...not become crippled with arthritis...may the fates never put me to the test on this in real life!
> 
> Would you rather spend days backfilling a trench in the middle of your driveway, in the rain, with a shovel, before the frost comes and makes the work impossible until spring--or hope that your friend can fix his temperamental bobcat before the frost, and do nothing?


In the rain with a shovel.

Would you rather never wear shoes again in your life or NEVER be able to take them off?


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Goatheads (pokey things that deflate tires) out here in the grass, so shoes on. 

Wyr

A deserted island with just you and your animals (no other humans),

Or

Living around and socializing other people, but unable to own animals of your own?


----------



## margaret

Deserted island.
Would you rather be blind or deaf?


----------



## COgoatLover25

deaf,

WYR 
Have the flu or break a leg?


----------



## margaret

Have the flu.
Wyr lose the ability to talk or walk.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lose the ability to talk,

WYR jump into a pool of sharks or a pool of piranhas?


----------



## margaret

Sharks.
wyr jump from a 100 foot high ledge onto a 5 foot pile of sofa cushions or into a 95 foot high pile of whipped cream?


----------



## COgoatLover25

into sofa cushions, 
WYR lose all your fingers or all your toes?


----------



## margaret

Toes.
Wyr be buried alive or burned alive?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know... I think maybe burned :chin:

WYR 
Lose your left arm and right leg
or
Lose your right arm and left leg


----------



## Sylvie

I'm right handed, so left arm and right leg.

WYR have all your clothes be too small or too big?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Too big

WYR
Live a year without working plumbing, or live a year without a refrigerator?


----------



## Sylvie

I can live without a fridge, but no plumbing? 

Would you rather have no one show up to your wedding or your funeral?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wedding, if I was to get remarried  Because Emma needs to come to my funeral :lol: We had a deal!

WYR
Live in a car, or live in a shack (no power, water, etc)


----------



## margaret

Shack.
WYR,
Dig a 6x6x6 foot hole with a teaspoon or empty out a large swimming pool with a tea cup?


----------



## Sylvie

Swimming pool

Would you rather: get a dream vacation for 2 weeks, or spend 5 days with anyone in the world, but you must stay in your hometown?


----------



## margaret

Spend 5 days with anyone in the world.
WYR eat 30 lbs of cheese in one sitting or a bucket of peanut butter(with nothing to drink)


----------



## Sylvie

How big is the bucket?


----------



## margaret

5 gallon.


----------



## Sylvie

I'd have to say the cheese. That would be a looong sitting 

WYR have to dye your hair platinum blonde or black?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Black, it's already brown :lol:

WYR
Eat something that fell on the ground outside, or eat from a nasty restaurant?


----------



## margaret

Most definitely eat something that fell on the ground outside!

Wyr drown or be hanged?


----------



## goatlady1314

I'd rather be hanged  

Wyr live in the freezing cold or a hot desert?


----------



## COgoatLover25

freezing cold

WYR
Lose your 2 front teeth or not have a nose?


----------



## margaret

hot desert.
Would you rather have a head the size of a tennis ball or the size of a watermelon?


----------



## Goatzrule

watermelon
wyr
swim across the ocean or walk across the desert


----------



## goatlady1314

Walk across the desert if I had water. 

Wyr
Jump on the back of a wild camel or eat 10 earth worms while they were alive?


----------



## Goatzrule

camel
wyr
ride a cow or ride an emu


----------



## goatlady1314

Cows are boring  I've done it alot soo emu (whatever it is)

Wyr 

Take an ice cold shower or fall into a pit of andcondas


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ice cold shower, I've pretty much done it before 

WYR
Only be able to drink soda, or only be able to drink coffee?


----------



## kenzie

Soda, i hate coffee

Wyr

Get a concussion or break an arm?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milkmaid

Yeow! Break an arm. Even though it might be more painful, it would be less damaging.

WYR German Shepherd or an Australian Shepherd?


----------



## kenzie

German Shepard

Wyr

Watch tv all day or stay outside all day


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

stay outside all day!


----------



## NubianFan

Usually stay outside all day, but right now, watch tv all day.

Would you rather live in a dumpy house in the perfect neighborhood, or live in a mansion in a run down crime ridden area...


----------



## margaret

dumpy house in the perfect neighborhood.
Wyr be attacked by a giant snake or an angry piranha?


----------



## NubianFan

An angry piranha no chance of it being poisonous and one piranha isn't really that big of a threat. 

Would you rather Never be able to see snow again, or Never be able to see stars again?


----------



## margaret

Never be able to see snow again.
wyr eat a bar of soap or drink a bottle of dishwashing liquid


----------



## NubianFan

Blech, either way I am gonna have the runs.... I guess eat the bar of soap, soap generally isn't as potent as dishwashing liquid.

Would you rather go to the Dr and and be told you are pregnant or go to the Dr and be told you have to lose a toe or a finger....


----------



## margaret

go to the Dr and be told I have to lose a toe or a finger.... it'd be pretty bad if I was pregnant:lol:
Wyr have a 3rd leg or a third arm?


----------



## COgoatLover25

A third arm,
WYR 
Be dumped into a huge pot of boiling water or have the huge pot of boiling water poured on you?


----------



## margaret

Sheesh Lindsey, that's hard! I guess have it dumped on me.
Wyr have a permanent champion buck or a permanent champion doe?


----------



## COgoatLover25

A permanent champion doe,

WYR 
be bit by a dog with rabies or have a goat with CL?


----------



## margaret

What the heck Lindsey, how do you come up with these?
wyr eat grass or hay?


----------



## COgoatLover25

You didn't answer! :lol:
hay,
WYR, be frozen in a block of ice or have a giant dinosaur step on you ? :lol:


----------



## margaret

I know, it was too hard:lol:
Go away, your questions are impossible.:lol:
WYR go without the internet or a car for a month?
I have to disappear for a minute. I'll be back soon:lol:


----------



## ndwarf

I agree with Meg, where do you come up with these!!
Get stepped on
WYR eat wet cat food or drink from dog water?
Actually I posted at the same time as Meg so my answer to her's is without a car, then I wold ride a horse everywhere!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Eat cat food, with a very strong mouthwash afterwords :lol:

WYR, 
Be a toad or a worm?
:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## margaret

ndwarf said:


> I agree with Meg, where do you come up with these!!
> Get stepped on
> WYR eat wet cat food or drink from dog water?
> Actually I posted at the same time as Meg so my answer to her's is without a car, then I wold ride a horse everywhere!!


You don't_ have_ a horse


----------



## margaret

:GAAH: I unfriend you!!! JUST kidding.....:lol:
I guess a toad:lol:
Would you rather be an Ober or a Togg?


----------



## margaret

I have to go milk now, bye:wave:


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> :GAAH: I unfriend you!!! JUST kidding.....:lol:
> I guess a toad:lol:
> Would you rather be an Ober or a Togg?


A Togg :lol: It'd have to be a beautiful Togg though :lol:
WYR , run into a wall or trip over your shoelaces and fall?


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> You don't_ have_ a horse


I'd "borrow" someone else's horse 

Run into a wall, I do it all the time :lol:

WYR Milk in -20 degrees or 120 degrees?


----------



## COgoatLover25

-20 degrees 
WYR , 
be confined in a small box for several hours or be constantly irritated?


----------



## Emzi00

I'm constantly irritated anyway so... :lol:

Wyr have a chocolate or vanilla cake?


----------



## margaret

constantly irritated
WYR be spray painted yellow or orange?
Milking got delayed so I'm here to annoy you


----------



## ndwarf

CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!! 
WYR get a concussion or not be able to eat bacon for a year?
Oh, and in response to Meg, i'd rather be spray painted orange ("Like Effie's Hair?" "No, more like sunset." Hunger Games!!)


----------



## margaret

Oh crap Emma's here:lol:


----------



## margaret

get a concussion!!
Wyr Drink gasoline or engine oil?


----------



## ndwarf

Soda!! :lol:
WYR get spanked or grounded for a week? :lol:


----------



## margaret

Soda was not on the listWho taught you to read?:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Emma has been here longer than you. 
Are we trying to kill ourselves or something? Cause I wouldn't go with either of those options.


----------



## margaret

we're trying to kill _you_


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> Soda was not on the listWho taught you to read?:lol:


Do I care?


----------



## Emzi00

margaret said:


> we're trying to kill _you_


_Pills,_ please.


----------



## margaret

Probably not Where did Lindsey go?


----------



## ndwarf

IDK, but would ya'll answer my question!!


----------



## margaret

I'm gonna become absent for a little.


----------



## ndwarf

LOL coward!! Just to refresh your memory, my question was 
WYR get spanked or grounded for a week?


----------



## NubianFan

spanked it is over quicker and I don't like losing my freedom

Would you rather spend the night in a creepy looking old haunted house with an unknown stranger, or spend the night outside alone on an old supposedly haunted burial ground.


----------



## Emzi00

Haunted house with the stranger.
Wyr be a hedgehog or a panda?


----------



## NubianFan

Hedgehog, Panda's got a dim future.

Would you rather have fangs like a wolf or talons like an eagle....


----------



## margaret

talons
Would you rather be able to visit 100 years in the past or 100 years in the future?


----------



## Emzi00

Fangs!!
Wyr have a puppy or a kitten?


----------



## margaret

Neither!


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> Neither!


"That was not one of the options! Who taught you to read :lol:"


----------



## ndwarf

Kitten

WYR go deaf or not be able to eat bacon for a year?


----------



## margaret

You are so mean.......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not eat bacon, I hardly get to anyway :lol: 

Wyr have no light in the house, or have a splintery wood floor


----------



## Emzi00

Having problems with your house and deciding what to fix Lacie? :lol: No light.
Wyr drink coffee or tea?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

....yes... :lol: tea! But only if it's Arizona, raspberry 

Always have to pee, or always have to sneeze?


----------



## goatygirl

Always have to pee. cause they have medication for that stuff now.

WYR 
Be royalty and have other people care for your goats.
or live in a box and have to beg to feed your goats.


----------



## ndwarf

Hmmmmmmmm, be royalty I guess
WYR share your king sized be in a palace, or have your own twin in a cottage.


----------



## Goatzrule

King
Wyr
Have a really sweet boyfriend but him never have time for you
Or
A mean boyfriend but he is always there for you


----------



## margaret

I'd rather not have a boy friend at all
Wyr eat a live spider or a plate of dead worms?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Plate of dead worms
WYR, have bugs crawl on you for an hour or eat bugs for a day?


----------



## goatlady1314

Bugs crawl in me for an hour...

Wyr milk 50 cow's by yourself twice a day or sale the cows and have nothing to do all day


----------



## margaret

milk 50 cows.
Wyr know the date of your death or the cause of your death?


----------



## goatlady1314

The cause cuz I might be able to do somethin about it 

Wyr have big hips (love handles) or fat legs? :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

big hips
wyr
a cool phone
or
a cool goat


----------



## NubianFan

A cool phone I have too many mouths to feed already

WYR have to go all winter wearing shirts with short sleeves or have to go all winter wearing shorts for pants.


----------



## Goatzrule

Short sleeves, you can wear jackets
wyr
go fishing in the dark
or 
stargazing


----------



## ndwarf

Fishing in the dark, with my grandfather would be awesome

wyr
Get a shot
or
get a foot of snow 
(I would rather get snow, I am terrified of needles :worried


----------



## NubianFan

That so greatly depends on what the shot is of and when the snow is happening.....
so I choose not to answer this time....


----------



## ndwarf

Just an injection in general, and snow, say, in January?


----------



## margaret

Snow!!
Wyr be 3 feet tall or 9 feet tall?


----------



## COgoatLover25

9 feet tall,

WYR be turned into a parrot for a week or have to read a 1500 page book about worms?


----------



## margaret

1500 page book about worms.
Wyr Be able to turn invisible OR be able to fly?


----------



## COgoatLover25

To be invisible, WYR

eat a ant or a fly?


----------



## Sylvie

Whoops, answered the wrong question. Lindsay, I'd rather eat an ant.

Would you rather have to write my boring 10 page paper for me in 2 weeks, 
or write my complicated 1 page paper in 45 minutes?


----------



## margaret

I'll let someone else answer that:lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

pass


----------



## goatlady1314

Wyr milk 10 cows by hand or train a wild horse ( ride it ) in a day


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Milk 10 cows by hand
wry have 50 goats or 50 pounds of free hay


----------



## goatygirl

50 pounds of free hay.
Wyr
listen to country music by your self 
or
listen to pop with others?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You know 50lbd is close to like one bale right?! :lol:

It would depend on the song/singer 

You?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

50lbs is not quite half a bale here, it would feed maybe 8 of my goats for about an hour :lol:

I don't like country music, so pop 

WYR always have freezing feet, or hands?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Freezing feet

WYR

Just have your left arm or be one legged?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have my left arm.

Wyr have no thumbs or middle fingers?


----------



## COgoatLover25

No thumbs, 
WYR
Change your first or last name?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:chin: First name.

Have two first names, or two middle names?


----------



## margaret

2 first names.
Wyr have 3 horses or 3 goats?


----------



## ndwarf

hmmmm, tough one. I will have to say horses, but just because I have not ridden in a long time and I really miss it.
WYR
Get a shot
or
Have one of your goats die


----------



## margaret

Get a shot.
Wyr have a herd of toggs or Obies?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Toggs, I hate Obies now :lol:

WYR have no buck for 3 years, or a different breed buck so you have mut kids for 3 years?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Toggs,

Different breed buck


WYR 


Be bored with other people or have fun by yourself?


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Toggs, I hate Obies now :lol:
> 
> WYR have no buck for 3 years, or a different breed buck so you have mut kids for 3 years?


No buck. I've had no buck the last 4 years so it wouldn't be much different:lol: And my friend lives about 15 minutes away so it really isn't a big deal to take them down to get bred


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fun by myself, all day every day :lol:

WYR be covered in spiders, or scorpions?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Spiders,

WYR

Be bit by a moose or a camel? :lol:


----------



## margaret

Camel.
Wyr be in your underwear in Antarctica or be wearing a snow suit in the Sahara desert(without being able to take it off)


----------



## goatygirl

snow suit.

wyr
be insane your hole life or
be miley Cyrus for a year


----------



## ndwarf

Be insane because I already am :lol:  Miley Cyrus does a lot of things I wouldn't do for all the money in the world.

WYR
Get caught on camera singing into your hairbrush (because we all know you do it :ROFL

or

Get caught on camera having your mom (or dad) yell at you


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Sing into your hairbrush 
Wyr 
Get 90 does (of your breed l, registered and free)
Or 900 pounds of hay for 20 bucks


----------



## COgoatLover25

90 does! 

WYR

have to read a whole dictionary or do 3 other people's homework for them?


----------



## ndwarf

Dictionary, there are some shorter ones out there and plus, I could impress everyone with my awesome vocabulary :lol: and improve my horrible spelling 
WYR
Have several of your friends watch as you dance with a massive flashlight outside, at night, in 30 degree weather, for 2 minutes

or

Have several of your friends watch as you cuddle and comfort a baby doll for 30 seconds

These were definitely not dares at one of Megs recent sleepovers


----------



## Goatzrule

baby doll
wyr
sing in front of a crowd
or
dance in front of a crowd


----------



## ndwarf

Definitely sing, I do it all the time in plays!!
WYR
Run laps around the house at night in 30 degree weather

or

Have to stand outside without a coat for 3 minutes in 30 degree weather
Again, these were not dares either


----------



## goatlady1314

Stand outside without a coat. I do it anyway and at this time of the year 30 degrees is warm! 

WYR

Jump into a lake in 30 degree weather ( i did this in the spring for no reason  )or be forced to sale all your animals and live In the city?


----------



## Goatzrule

Jump into a lake
Wyr
Live in Alaska
Or 
Africa


----------



## COgoatLover25

Alaska,
WYR, have an irritatingly happy friend or a always depressed friend?


----------



## Emzi00

Happy, sometimes that happiness rubs off on you. 
Wyr have a QH or an Arab?


----------



## Goatzrule

Arab they are so loyal
Tb
Or 
QH


----------



## COgoatLover25

TB

WYR Have a Friesian or a Gypsy Vanner?


----------



## ndwarf

Tough one, I am gonna say Friesian.
WYR
Go to school in the snow

or

On a Saturday?


----------



## Goatzrule

Snow
WYR
go to school on a sunny day
or
go to school on a rainy day


----------



## margaret

Shut up Georgia!:ROFL:


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> Shut up Georgia!:ROFL:


Nope :ROFL:

Definitely rain
WYR
Be stuck in a pen with one goat with feed taped to your head for 5 minutes
or
Not eat for a whole day


----------



## Emzi00

Not eat for a whole day, I don't even like food. :lol:

Wyr try to put a baby to sleep or have a nightmare?


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Not eat for a whole day, I don't even like food. :lol:
> 
> Wyr try to put a baby to sleep or have a nightmare?


Baby sitting are we?

Realistically put a baby to bed. (don't like saying put a baby to sleep sounds really bad)

Would you rather have a rash all over your body caused by poison ivy or a bad sun burn all over your body.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know if it counts, but I don't get rashes from poison ivy or poison oak, so I'll go with that :ROFL:

Spend all day being upset, or all day being angry?


----------



## Emzi00

Isn't that basically the same thing? :lol: Angry, I get more stuff done when I'm angry. 

Wyr go to Australia or Austria?


----------



## ndwarf

Australia!!
WYR
Get the flu
or
Get the flu shot (not the mist, the needle)


----------



## NubianFan

Get the flu shot, the flu isn't any fun at all, and last time I got the shot I couldn't even tell they gave it to me it didn't hurt at all, if I hadn't seen them give it to me I wouldn't have believed it.

Would you rather live in ancient Egypt, or Colonial America?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Colonial America

WYR have no pants that fit or no shirts that fit (too small)?


----------



## NubianFan

No pants that fit, I could always wear a skirt and go buy more pants. 

Would you rather eat creamed peas or creamed corn?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Creamed corn, would you rather make 50 chicken pot pies and have someone else eat them or make a cup of strange tasting yogurt and eat it yourself?


----------



## NubianFan

depends I might be happy to make 50 chicken pot pies for some special event or if I was getting paid for it. And since I am not crazy about chicken pot pie I wouldn't mind that much if someone else ate it. So I guess I pick that.
Would you rather have a stuffed up nose where you can't breath or a sore burny scratchy throat that set on fire with each breath.... (I have both right now) :veryangry:


----------



## ndwarf

Stuffed up nose
WYR
clean your room
or
a stall
:lol: :greengrin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Clean a stall :lol:


WYR 
Read a boring book or complete a math test?


----------



## Goatzrule

math test
wyr
science test or English test


----------



## ndwarf

Hmmmm probably english.
WYR
Get a main role in a play, with lots of attention but also a lot of lines to memorize and such
or
Be chorus with not much attention but no lines to memorize


----------



## COgoatLover25

Be chorus :lol:

WYR be really tall and fat or short and skinny?


----------



## goatygirl

Short and skinny
wyr
have only veggies for all meals
or only meat.


----------



## ndwarf

Short and skinny, that is what Olympic gymnasts are :lol:
WYR
procrastinate
or
get the work done when you are supposed to


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can do both :lol:

WYR 
Break your fingernail off, or your toenail?


----------



## goatygirl

goatygirl said:


> Short and skinny
> wyr
> have only veggies for all meals
> or only meat.


No one answered:tears: my question.


----------



## margaret

Only meat.
Wyr own three horses or Tempo Aquila Tetrazzini?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Tetra, I already have 13 horses :lol:

WYR
Be a fish for a day, or a bird?


----------



## Emzi00

A bird, I'd be free. 

Wyr ride a motorcycle or a horse


----------



## ndwarf

Oh, easy one, bird
Horse, no question
WYR have an Iphone 6 or a decent but not amazing show milker


----------



## margaret

Oh that's so easy, definitely the milker


----------



## margaret

Wyr be a cat or a dog?


----------



## ndwarf

Cat
WYR
be stuck in a pen with a buck in full rut
or
in a pen with 5 bottle babies and a bottle of milk attached to your arm?


----------



## margaret

Either would be fine with me:lol:
Wyr be attacked by an angry shark or by a boa constrictor?


----------



## ndwarf

Those are horrible options!!!
Ok, I will go with shark
WYR
Own 3 not great milkers
or
1 really nice doe


----------



## COgoatLover25

1 really nice doe, 
WYR 
Milk 10 well-mannered does or milk 4 tiny-teated Nigerians?


----------



## goatygirl

10 well-mannered does. I already have nigerians.

WYR
Live in Alaska or Cape Code


----------



## Kiddskids

WYR have a have a prego horse or prego cow?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ndwarf

Cape Cod, closer to my cousins!!
Pregnant cow (just because it would be easier to sell)
WYR 
Get 1 million bucks
or
Chose any goat in the world and get it for free


----------



## margaret

A cow,they're actually useful!
Chose any goat in the world and get it for free.
Wyr be ugly or smell bad?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can smelling bad be fixed with a shower, or is that a chronic condition? :lol: I guess be ugly then, and rename myself Betty :ROFL:

WYR
Live in arctic conditions year round, or desert conditions?


----------



## margaret

Desert.
Wyr only be able to whisper or only be able to shout everything?


----------



## nigies4ever

Only be able to whisper. People listen to you better when you're quiet. :snowcool:
WYR have to keep two bucks in your house or have to keep 30 in your front yard?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

30 in my front yard! 
2 Reasons:
(1) I have a big yard
(2) the mor the MERRIER 
(no pun intended)


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Would you rather.....
Own 35 cows or 157 goats?


----------



## Kiddskids

157 goats because cows are just land destroyers because of their poo


Wyr have a really mean cow without horns or 3 really mean goats with horns 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mean cow, I'd eat it. With the goats, I'd run them through the sale, or see if taking the horns off would fix the tempers.
WYR
Have to feed 13 horses, or 4 cows?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Four cows---> 

I would "feed" them to me & my family (yummy) :lickslips:


----------



## margaret

4 cows.
WYR change your last name to hitler or never be able to eat chocolate again?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hitler

Wyr have to fight a large dog sized cockroach, or a horse sized rat?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I would die. I'm EXTREAMLY SCARED OF RATS, COCKROACHES 
SNAKES,SPIDERS and OTHER CREEPY CRWALIES


----------



## OGYC_Laura

Wry prepare for blizzard with 37 kids less than two weeks old or have 100 degree humid with 30 does due to kid


----------



## goatygirl

Blizzard. They would stay in my basement.

WYR Study for 48 hours none stop on math that you were never taught or work all hours in 100 degree heat.


----------



## OGYC_Laura

Definitely math ..


----------



## Kiddskids

Wyr have a lamb running lose or a goat running lose


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Goat.... They are cuter..

WYR sell 5 of your baby goats or one of your older goats? and why?


Kayla Renee


----------



## Kiddskids

Oh my gosh this is hard choice to make. I would say older because the babies are a new generation. But I would miss my older goat do to time together 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I think I would too not because of the "quantity over quality" but because they are just like little pieces of that one goat you sold plus they are the new generation of goat needed to spread their genes to other threads of goats.  but the one older goat will be missed :-( 


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Okay, this is the situation I'm in it is kind of a wyr so please bear with me... The buck I have was the first goat I have ever had but he isn't the same spunky buck I knew and loved he's trampled me lots of times even when I resorted to using a hot shock but I was just offered a 120$ goat that has better genes and has already been wormed and everything its mom was 100% boer and the dad was 100% savannah but mine was all over the place with its percentages 
Wyr BUY the NEW, BETTER BREEDING buck 
Or
KEEP the OLDER, worse breeder buck because you loved him and you don't want to let him leave?


Kayla Renee


----------



## Goatzrule

New better buck
wyr
Keep a doeling 
or 
buckling


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Doeling 


Kayla Renee


----------



## goatygirl

The new buck I know you love the old one and stuff but you just can't shake the aggressive tendencies


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I made the add today.... 


Kayla Renee


----------



## ndwarf

Doeling
WYR space your schoolwork out or procrastinate


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I already procrastinate so I would choose the first one lol


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Wyr take staar test (4hr test) At your own rate and get 2 done in one day 
OR
do one test each day and even if your done you have to still be quiet and sit there?


Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All at once, get it out of the way. Soooo glad I don't have to do that crap :lol:

WYR
Have a chronic sweating problem, or a chronic sneezing problem?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Sneezing problem


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Wyr buy a a heard of cattle for 1 dollar or a heard of goats for a dollar? (59 in each heard)


Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Depends on the goats, so probably the cattle, then sell them 2 minutes later :lol:

WYR
Have no toes, or no thumbs?


----------



## margaret

No toes.
Wyr never eat meat again or have it rain every day.


----------



## ndwarf

Rain every day
WYR take summer classes for 2 months (with a month after with no classes when almost all of your friends are back at school but you aren't yet) 
or
have 2 months without classes


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Summer classes 

Wyr 
Eat Mexican food for the rest of your life or pizza


Kayla Renee


----------



## ndwarf

Mexican food, more variety that I can try, not just pizza 
WYR
Play Cinderella
or 
A stepsister


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stepsister, then I can be as mean as I want and it's ok :lol:

WYR
Not be able to taste, or not be able to feel (sense of touch)


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Not be able to taste bc then I won't look as rude when I spit my step moms food out lol 




Kayla Renee


----------



## Goatzrule

Not be able to taste
wyr
Have your doe die in labor
or
have the baby DOA


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Baby doa, any day of the week. 

Wyr
Pants that are too big and shirts that are too small, or pants that are too small and shirts that are too big?


----------



## nigies4ever

Shirts too big, pants too small...then the big shirts can cover the small pants :lol:

Wyr...have to eat only vegetables for the rest of your life, or only meat for the rest of your life?


----------



## goatygirl

Meat
wyr 
Have all does and never breed them 
or 
have only bucks and have people come to us them to breed


----------



## nigies4ever

Bucks

Wyr 

Have to get rid of all your goats or have to get rid of your house and just live in the goat pen?


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Have to get rid of all my goats--don't hate me! (I have to think of my family!)

wyr...have the internet or $1 million?


----------



## margaret

Neither.
Wyr be really strong or really fast.


----------



## nigies4ever

Really fast

Wyr have 2 million guinea pigs running around your house or 2 million non poisonous spiders running around your house?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ginny pigs!! 
I AM FREAKING SCARED OF SPIDERS :shiver: 


Kayla Renee


----------



## Goatzrule

Ginny pigs!!!
Have no friends
Or
back stabbing friends


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

No friends 






I still have my goats  ❤


Kayla Renee


----------



## ndwarf

No friends, more chances for humiliation with back stabbing ones :lol: *goes off to sing "in my own little corner"*
WYR 
deal with 20 2 year olds in a small room
or
deal with 40 1-3 graders in a huge room
(this is seriously Meg (older kids) and I (2 year olds))


----------



## Goatzrule

20 2 year olds
Wyr
Live in New York 
Or 
LA


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

LA, it's still in CA :lol: An my mother works in a daycare with 22 two year olds, I'd short circuit! :lol:

WYR 
Have to say what was on your mind all the time, or be able to hear everyones thoughts all the time?


----------



## Emzi00

Hear everyone's thoughts, I'd get arrested if I said what was on my mind all the time. :lol:

Wyr have to drive everywhere in a semi or have to ride a bike everywhere?


----------



## ariella42

Drive everywhere in a semi. We live in the mountains, and I am not in that kind of shape. Beside, you can't haul hay on a bike :lol:

Wyr have to listen to the same album all year or have to watch the same movie all year?


----------



## ndwarf

Same album
WYR
Be given some pretty good goats that would improve your current herd
or
Start over with the best buck and and the best doe in the world


----------



## margaret

Goats that would improve my current herd. If I'm going to have a good herd, I want to do that work myself.
Wyr 
be able to fly
or 
read peoples minds


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> Hear everyone's thoughts, I'd get arrested if I said what was on my mind all the time. :lol:


I'd get into pretty big trouble too if said some of the stuff that i was thinking:ROFL:


----------



## ndwarf

Fly, its seriously like the coolest superpower ever, and besides, I agree with y'all that I wouldn't want people reading my mind, so I don't want to read other people's either :lol:
WYR
Have to read every book in the library but afterword you get $50,000
or
See only in black and white for the rest of your life


----------



## Goatzrule

Read every book in the Library because I already have, literally i have
wyr
have the power to be invisible
or
fly


----------



## nigies4ever

Invisible, definitely. There are so many days I could think of that this would come in handy. :lol:

Wyr

Find the cure to cancer 

Or 

Solve all the homicide cases in the world


----------



## Goatzrule

Find a cure for cancer, because these people are still alive
Wyr
Walk through walls
Or
Never need to sleep


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Walk through walls

Wyr 

Get a truck 

OR

Get a car


Kayla Renee


----------



## goatygirl

Truck
wyr go through all grades of school AGAIN starting with preschool as soon as you get to the age of 21
or
Never get married.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Never get married bc u can just"date" forever

Wyr

Go to school/work @ 5am and get done at 12 

Or 

Got to school/work @ 12 and get done at 8


Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AM's and PM's matter in this situation ^^:lol: 5am and 12pm or am? And 12pm or am, and 8pm or am?


----------



## Goatzrule

I'm just going to go with 5am because i get up then anyways 
wyr
have to start your herd over again
or
not be able to show for 4 years


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> AM's and PM's matter in this situation ^^:lol: 5am and 12pm or am? And 12pm or am, and 8pm or am?


First is AM second is PM

Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

No be able to show for 4 years
(I don't show)   

Wyr Live In an 2 story or a 1 story house?


Kayla Renee


----------



## Bree_6293

Live in a 1 story house!
Wyr have your dream house on a bad property or your dream property with an old run down house?


----------



## nigies4ever

Dream property with an old rundown house...I could always live in the barn! :lol:

Wyr...trade places with a person/animal of your choice or trade places with an item of your choice (barn, tv, car, etc.)


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Person/animal 

Wyr have a duck or a chicken


Kayla Renee


----------



## margaret

Chicken. Easier to pluck and has more meat.
Wyr
be buried alive
or
burned alive


----------



## goatygirl

Be Burned alive at least I could be found maybe
wyr 
Have barn that took up your whole property and had no land 
or
Have all land but no barn.


----------



## Goatzrule

Land because you can always build something
Wyr
Have your dream goat but only have one
Or
A herd of mediocre goats


----------



## goatygirl

Herd of mediocre goats
wyr 
create a new goat breed out of all the breeds out there 
or
Get one of every breed of doe.


----------



## ndwarf

New breed
WYR
Have all of your does have bucks with amazing comformation
or
all does with poor conformation


----------



## margaret

All bucks
Wyr
always have to take a cold shower
or
Never get enough sleep.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Cold shower, I love sleep


Kayla Renee


----------



## ndwarf

Hot shower, I already don't get enough sleep :lol: :slapfloor: But really, cold shower, I can take a quick shower and it doesn't effect my life but not getting enough sleep takes a toll on grades and temperament 
WYR
Be tired all the time
or
have your mom be tired all the time (cause when mom ain't happy, nobody's happy :lol


----------



## ndwarf

Anyone?


----------



## Bree_6293

Be tired all the time! 
Wyr 
Marry for love
Or marry for money


----------



## ndwarf

Love, of course!!
WYR
Get an A on a test and get only like 2 hours of sleep
or
A C and get 9 hours?


----------



## margaret

C and 9 hours.

Wyr
live where it's really hot year round
or
really cold year round


----------



## ndwarf

Hmm probably warm, that's what pools and water balloons are for :lol:
WYR
Write a 1 page paper about something boring that you have to do a bunch of research for
or
a 5 page paper about something interesting that you don't have to research
I don't have to do either of these at the moment, for those of you wondering :slapfloor:


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Five page paper--I think I may be a little long-winded anyway! LOL! 

Would you rather...Have _absolutely *horrible*_ allergies every spring for the rest of your life or...be allergic to ice cream (or your favorite food--fill in the blank) for the rest of your life?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh man....favorite food I guess, I can't have allergies! :lol: 

WYR
Have a sporadic, very noticeable twitch/flail, or mild turrets?


----------



## goathiker

Terrets, I could totally use that well :lol:

If you were abandoned in the forest would you rather
make your own way even if it means staying overnight or
take a ride from a weird looking dude?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How weird lookin'? :ROFL: I'd probably take the ride, I don't have time to try and survive, I'm a busy person :lol:

WYR have uncontrollable crying or uncontrollable laughter?


----------



## nigies4ever

Uncontrollable crying..that gets sympathy, where as laughing at the wrong time gets you imprisoned. :lol:

Wyr...have 10 does with incredible attachments but only produced 1 cup a day, or 5 does who produced 2 gallons a day but had pendulous udders?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So 10 cups of milk... or 10 gallons.... Hmmm :lol: The 5 does.

WYR only be able to eat pickled sardines for the rest of your life, or only be able to drink sour milk for the rest of your life?


----------



## goathiker

Hm, die from heartburn or puke myself to death, what a choice.

Heartburn it is.

Would you rather clean a cattle barn or a cat litter box?


----------



## nigies4ever

Cattle barn..cat poop smells horrible. 

Wyr be able to milk using only your mouth (so basically nursing off your doe, lol) or be able to milk using only your feet?


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl

feet, but don't expect me to drink the milk afterwards!
wyr 
have a your grand champion show doe produce 3 purple kids, or your mixed breed sway-back pendulous uddered doe produce 1 normal kid?


----------



## nigies4ever

1 normal kid...assuming "normal" means it won't have the same flaws Mom does. :lol:

Ok...asking this because I actually really need to know for showmanship tomorrow..

WYR wear dark blue jeans or slightly stained whites in the ring?


----------



## goathiker

Your nicest light colored skirt. 

I'd rather have the purple kids to sell to science...

WYR be a pioneer woman in Canada or America? Why?


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Your nicest light colored skirt.
> 
> I'd rather have the purple kids to sell to science...
> 
> WYR be a pioneer woman in Canada or America? Why?


The lightest skirt I own is only knee length...so I doubt that'd be good. I'm going to say a pioneer woman in America...which I'll explain tomorrow when I'm not so tired.

Wyr live in a really, really nice house in a bad area (ie Oakland, Harlem, Compton) or be homeless in a really nice area?


----------



## ndwarf

Hmmmm tough choice, I'd have to say nice house (cause that's what security systems and bodyguards are for right?)
WYR
Have every goat in your heard get CAE
or
CL


----------



## margaret

Easy choice!
CAE definitely! 
WYR
Eat a live snake or a bowl of live worms?


----------



## Goatzrule

Eat live snake
wyr
jump into a pool of sticky sap
or 
climb a mountain with no water or food


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Jump
Into
a
pool
Of
Sap.


Wyr

Eat your own pet goat

Or

Eat dirt?


Kayla Renee


----------



## goatygirl

Eat dirt

wyr 
repeat school
or
never have children


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Repeat school


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Wyr

Only raise chickens

Or

Raise goats but also have cows, pigs, horses and geese.


Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goats, with cows horses, pigs and geese. I already have everything except the geese anymore :lol:

WYR
Only be able to say one word with each breath, or have a speech impediment?


----------



## nigies4ever

One word with every breath..

Wyr 

Go completely vegan

Or 

Eat only meat for the rest of your life


----------



## margaret

*VEGAN?!?!?!?*
Aaaahhh!!! Oh horror of horrors!!:slapfloor: Never!!:lol: 
Eat only meat
WYR
have 1 annoying goat that screams it's head off
or
never have goats again


----------



## Bree_6293

Have one annoying goat that screams her head off! We have her already and love her to pieces! Haha

Wyr
Have to bottle feed every baby goat that's born on your farm and they all have great conformation

Or 
Have them all dam raised and their conformation was not that great?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Bottle feed!!! I don't even care about the conformation! I LOVE bottle feeding. 

WYR

Have a chihuahua who is THE BEST herd dog.EVER. 

Or

Have a heeled who is the WORST herd dog. EVER.


Kayla Renee


----------



## Goatzrule

Chihuahua 
wyr
a goat who always gets into the grain
or 
a buck who always gets into the doe's pen


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Goat who fats into grain.... Already got her... :rollseyes:


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Wyr hav a Full bloodchihuahua or a full blood dachshund? 


Kayla Renee


----------



## margaret

Bored, so I'm resurrecting an almost 2 year old game thread:lol:

WYR
Own the highest appraising doe in the world
or 
Her son?


----------



## Emzi00

Highest appraising doe, I could always keep her kids

Wyr keep a gorgeous ff that kicks like no other when milked or her paternal sister that stands still but has nigerian sized teats


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Little teats

Wyr a horribly behaved nasty mean ND show-winning doe, or a perfectly behaved, nice, gentle, standard doe that wasn't so great conformation-wise


----------



## Goatzrule

The standard. 
WYR
go through your barn chores without a radio or have someone secretly filming you doing chores.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Um, no radio! That's not hard because I don't have water or electricity at my barn (or glorified barns lol) anyway. 

Wyr
Have little barn space but unlimited wooded fenced areas
Or
Little pasture but unlimited barn space


----------



## margaret

Little pasture but unlimited barn space

WYR
never take off your shoes again
or
go barefoot for the rest of your life


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Go barefoot

Wyr

Own a goat dairy

Or

Run the ADGA national show


----------



## Goatzrule

Own a goat dairy. the national show would be too stressful
wyr
give up goats and start over with sheep 
or
start over with cows


----------



## MoonShadow

Probably cows, just because sheering sheep isn't my favorite thing to do.

Wyr
Have buck who always produces beautiful award winning kids, but is mean and nasty.
or
a buck who always produces kinda okay kids, but is sweet and gentle.


----------



## margaret

Have buck who always produces beautiful award winning kids, but is mean and nasty.
Collect him and get him gone!
WYR
Have all bucks born 1 year
or
have buck years for 3 years but get 1 doeling each year


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Have all bucks one year. Might as well get it over with.

wyr
have a doe with the best tasting milk ever, but only get a quart a day 
or
have a doe that had ok tasting milk, and get 1/2 gallons a day


----------



## Goatzrule

Have a doe with ok tasting milk because i make soaps

wyr
Have CAE go through your herd
or
Have Chlamydia go through your herd


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Dangit. Ick. I guess CAE, because I already have 2 CAE+ does. 

Wyr
Always have parasite issues, easily treatable and never too serious 
Or
Almost never have parasite issues, but have terrible problems with wormer resistance and all cases be really serious


----------



## catharina

That's a bad one! I guess always have worms but they're easy to kill.

WYR have...

Very noisy goats, even at night
or 
especially persistent fence destroying goats?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Fence destroyers 

WYR
Have a doe with tiny orfices and teats that produced a ton
or
A doe with large teats and offices that didn't produce much


----------

